
A Dark Room goes open source | doublespeak games - kyledreger
http://blog.doublespeakgames.com/?p=21
======
kyledreger
Relevant HN discussion of the game itself:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5961205](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5961205)

